# IBM stellt ersten kognitiven Chip vor



## Do Berek (18. August 2011)

IBM hat die erste Generation von Chips vorgestellt, die menschliche Fähigkeiten für Wahrnehmung, Erkenntnis, Empfinden, Interaktion und Handeln nachahmen.
Nachdem IBM vor 3 Jahren Zuschüsse von der Forschungsagentur des U.S. Verteidigungsministeriums erhalten hatte,mit der Vorgabe die Effizienz des menschlichen Gehirns zu simulieren,hat die Firma nun den ersten 
"intelligenten Chip",welcher nach dem Vorbild der Gehirn-Synapsen funktionieren soll,offiziell vorgestellt.

Link: IBM stellt ersten kognitiven Chip vor | Hardware | News | ZDNet.de


----------



## Do Berek (18. August 2011)

Also ich persönlich finde das recht gruselig,ein Schritt mehr Richtung *Skynet*...


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. August 2011)

Aye.
Davon ab: Interessant, mal sehen, was es der Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. August 2011)

Es war schhon lange klar das die PC´s irgendwann in Richtung KI gehen und Visionen wie in Matrix, I Robot oder Terminator sind gar nicht unwarscheinlich.
Warum sollten sie auch ? Der User benutz die Technik , was ist wenn die Technik anfängt sich selbst zu nutzen ?


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. August 2011)

Irgendwie gut, aber auch ein wenig beängstigend,....


----------



## Anchorage (18. August 2011)

Danke für die News


----------



## King_Sony (18. August 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Demnächst haben die auch Migräne


 
You two made my day 

@Topic: Bin Mal gespannt wie es weiter geht, mit der Technik


----------



## apefred (18. August 2011)

GlaDOS!


----------



## ryzen (18. August 2011)

Die technologische Singularität rückt immer näher ^^


----------



## Brzeczek (19. August 2011)

Ich finde es gut, das ist der nächste logische schritt  T 3000 wir kommen


----------



## wubroha (19. August 2011)

Ich vermute der ist fürs Militär zur besseren Terroristenjagd


----------



## butter_milch (19. August 2011)

Wenn man sich die Menschheit so ansieht, müsste ein 486er doch völlig ausreichen, um das Gehirn eines durchschnittlichen Menschen zu emulieren... 5 Lautsprecher pro Ohr und Facebook-Games


----------



## Dark Messiah (19. August 2011)

an glados musste ich auch sofort denken lasst das testen beginnen


----------



## Axel_Foly (19. August 2011)

also wenn mein rechner selbst das denken anfängt und nicht blos auf eingaben reagird wirds zeit den stecker zu ziehen ...


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. August 2011)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Sorry ,ist meine erste User -News, dann lass ichs eben beim nächsten mal bleiben


 Eare human est, schreibe doch einfach beim nächsten mal einen kleinen Text, ich habe das bei meiner einzigen bisherigen Usernews auch geschafft! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Coeckchen (19. August 2011)

darauf habe ich gewartet! dann kann ich mir bald meine traumfrau selber bauen und ihre optik und persönlichkeit ändern wie ich will *.*


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Eare human est


 
Alter? Ich sag nur: Romanes eunt domus!
Zenturio: "Menschen genannt Romanes gehen das Haus?" Brian: "Es soll heißen: Römer geht nach Haus!"
Zenturio: "Heißt es aber nicht!"

In diesem Sinne: Errare humanum est. (und das schreibst du jetzt 100 mal an den Palast des Pontius Pilatus ^^)


----------



## guna7 (19. August 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Menschheit so ansieht, müsste ein 486er doch völlig ausreichen, um das Gehirn eines durchschnittlichen Menschen zu emulieren... 5 Lautsprecher pro Ohr und Facebook-Games


 Wie wahr, wie wahr ......


----------



## MG42 (19. August 2011)

Jaja, schon traurig, dass es soweit kommen muss, die Menschen entwickeln sich dank der so tollen Technik zurück bzw. verkümmern. Taschenrechner etc. , Einparkhilfen  Automatikgetriebe  Automatische Übertaktung und Spannungsanhebung usw usf...

Außerdem heißt das e*rr*are humanum est.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (19. August 2011)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich finde das recht gruselig,ein Schritt mehr Richtung *Skynet*...



Skynet hat aber die Welt verseucht und somit nicht nur fast die Menschen sondern auch viele Tierarten ausgelöscht. Ein uns von intelligenz überlegenes system würde da denke ich vieles anders machen. Entweder nur die Menschheit auslöschen oder uns auf ein gesundes Maß reduzieren.

Tja ab einer gewissen Intelligenz werden wohl auch emotionen dazukommen und was machen wir dann? Ein empfindungfähiges Wesen kann man nicht einfachso löschen, denn das wäre ja dann Mord.


----------



## El Sativa (19. August 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Wow, dann gibts also bald intelligente Gummipuppen. Mit echten Gefühlen. Baaahaha


 jupp, inkl. vorgetäuschtem orgasmus.


----------



## ATB (19. August 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Menschheit so ansieht, müsste ein 486er doch völlig ausreichen, um das Gehirn eines durchschnittlichen Menschen zu emulieren... 5 Lautsprecher pro Ohr und Facebook-Games


 

Naja, ich denke mal das es ein in der Architektur dem Gehirn "angepasster" Chip ist. Wahrscheinlich könnte man mit einer monströsen Software das Gehirn auch auf einem x86 Prozessor emulieren. Das würde aber bestimmt massive Rechenzeit benötigen. Dieser "Kognitive" Chip kann das wohl in Echtzeit. Aber wir müssen aufpassen. Ich habe keine Lust auf eine Welt a lá Matrix und Terminator.


----------



## King_Sony (19. August 2011)

Wenn das mit den USA so weiter geht(Geldprobleme etc.), wird die Entwicklung schätzungsweise nie ins Erdstadion kommmen


----------



## wuschi (19. August 2011)

glaub irgendwann ist es so wie bei wall-E die leute werden immer faulen bis sie nur noch in einem sessel leben und sich wirtuele sachen zu führenxD


----------



## MaC87 (19. August 2011)

wuschi schrieb:


> glaub irgendwann ist es so wie bei wall-E die leute werden immer faulen bis sie nur noch in einem sessel leben und sich wirtuele sachen zu führenxD



Es wird eher wie bei Idiocracy.

Idiocracy


----------



## Alterac (19. August 2011)

Und bringt das was fürs Gamen?


----------



## El Sativa (19. August 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Wenn das mit den USA so weiter geht(Geldprobleme etc.), wird die Entwicklung schätzungsweise nie ins Erdstadion kommmen


 Schätzungsweise würde ein solcher Prozi auch nicht zu einer deutlich besseren Satzbildung beitragen oder mir erklären können was bitte ein Erdstadion ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2011)

Kritik zur News bitte an den TE direkt per PN schicken. Nicht hier im Thread posten > Offtopic.


----------



## poiu (19. August 2011)

Neues aus der Wissenschaft | TITANIC


----------



## Bersercore (21. August 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Alter? Ich sag nur: Romanes eunt domus!
> Zenturio: "Menschen genannt Romanes gehen das Haus?" Brian: "Es soll heißen: Römer geht nach Haus!"
> Zenturio: "Heißt es aber nicht!"
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Errare humanum est. (und das schreibst du jetzt 100 mal an den Palast des Pontius Pilatus ^^)


 

Wenigstens einer merkt es. Danke dafür!  .. Der Rest soll sich schämen


----------



## Conqi (21. August 2011)

DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke mal das es ein in der Architektur dem Gehirn "angepasster" Chip ist. Wahrscheinlich könnte man mit einer monströsen Software das Gehirn auch auf einem x86 Prozessor emulieren. Das würde aber bestimmt massive Rechenzeit benötigen. Dieser "Kognitive" Chip kann das wohl in Echtzeit. Aber wir müssen aufpassen. Ich habe keine Lust auf eine Welt a lá Matrix und Terminator.


 
Kennste Sarkasmus?

Aber das kann ja noch lustig werden dann. 
Ich: "Yeah Crysis 4 zocken!"
PC: "Bor ne dafür bin ich heute aber echt zu faul, spiel doch was simpleres."
Ich "Aber ich wi..." 
*Pong startet*

Und die Debatte mit meinem PC ich solle doch endlich mal mein Zi... meinen Desktop aufräumen will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen.


----------



## ATB (21. August 2011)

*Resetbuttondrück*


----------



## Medcha (21. August 2011)

1. Mit Latein angeben, naja. Kein Mensch braucht diese Sprache mehr. Außer wenn man Monty Python zitiert, das geht natürlich immer!

2. Die Angst vieler ist doch nur basierend auf Filmen. Etwas mager. Wir haben noch keinen Überblick, was eine solche Technik langfristig leisten kann. Mir reichen dutzende Diktaturen und der Menschen fressende Kapitalismus schon völlig aus,... und das ist bereits da. Es gäbe also bereits Grund genug Ansgt zu haben - KI Chips hin oder her. 
Mittelfristig könnten sie schon einen großen Fortschritt darstellen, langfristig naja, keine Ahnung. Und jede Branche träumt sich halt ihre Vorteile zusammen.

3. Wie aber schon von anderen erwähnt, die Wirtschaftskrise wird dem Ganzen wohl bald ein Ende bereiten. Es ist allgemein schwer die nächsten Jahre genau vorherzusagen. War schon immer schwer, aber jetzt ganz besonders. Außer man kann damit schnell Kohle verdienen, ist es wohl für die IT-Konzerne eher uninteressant. Zuviel Sorgen würde ich mir darüber also nicht machen.

4. Danke für die Usernews. MAL WIEDER finde ich den Umfang ok. Keine Beanstandung.


----------



## unterseebotski (22. August 2011)

Was will denn das Verteidigungsministerium mit so nem Chip?

Naja, ob es die Chips je in den heimischen PC schaffen, bleibt abzuwarten. Was sollen denn sonst die ganzen pr0n surfer machen, wenn der PC sagt: "Och nee, nich schon wieder! Und die Webcam wird auch nicht eingeschaltet, sonst werde ich noch blind! Außerdem hast du die Tastatur noch nicht saubergemacht, die Leertaste klemmt immernoch..."


----------

